# Urgentttttt ! Powerbook G4 acheté aux USA, faut acheter???????



## faustine13 (17 Mars 2004)

Merci de m'aider ! 

Voila j'ai une super opportunité d'achat d'un powerbook G4, 1ghz, 17pouces, superdrive d'occasion mais acheté aux USA facture à l'appui et garantie. 
Quelle est la différence avec ce meme appareil acheté en France? 

La différence de prix est vraiment nette et j'avoue qu'un truc m'échappe mais quoi??????????  

Je précise le clavier est azerty mais le systeme? 

Merci beaucoup de votre aide... et rapidité de réponse! 
Je vous tiendrais au courant 

F13


----------



## calje (17 Mars 2004)

Le système OSX est multilangues, donc si la personne n'a pas enlevée les fichiers langues autres que US... tu pourras passer tes menus en français.

Pour ce qui est de la garantie... je ne sais pas ;o)

Pour les différences.. y'en a pas.


----------



## woulf (17 Mars 2004)

y'a plus qu'à espérer que ça ne soit pas un powerbook proposé à la vente sur ebay et que le vendeur souhaite être payé par western union... arnaque assurée


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Mars 2004)

faustine13 a dit:
			
		

> La différence de prix est vraiment nette et j'avoue qu'un truc m'échappe mais quoi??????????



Comme le dit woulf, il y a de fortes chances que ce soit une arnaque. C'est toujours la même depuis des années...

Donc méfiance !


----------



## goumie (18 Mars 2004)

Si c'est eBay, n'achète pas !
Sinon, je suis l'heureux détenteur d'un PwB américain (12') qui ne présente strictement aucune différence avec le matériel européen - si ce n'est l'épouvantable clavier QWERTY - et ce n'est nullement politique


----------



## tungchao (18 Mars 2004)

goumie a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est eBay, n'achète pas !
> Sinon, je suis l'heureux détenteur d'un PwB américain (12') qui ne présente strictement aucune différence avec le matériel européen - si ce n'est l'épouvantable clavier QWERTY - et ce n'est nullement politique



Même avis et même cas avec un iBook G4 US, je trouve le clavier qwerty super par contre !!!!


----------



## MrStone (18 Mars 2004)

Bah et comment tu fais pour les accents ?


----------



## chagregel (18 Mars 2004)

Acheté aux USA mais clavier AZERTY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ils fournissent aussi le Cinémas Display 23 pouces??? non???? bizarre


----------



## goumie (19 Mars 2004)

Pour les accents, je me livre à une savante gymnastique digitale : les doigts croisés en rythme s'il-vous-plaît, tout en souplesse !
C'est une habitude à prendre...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Mars 2004)

goumie a dit:
			
		

> une savante gymnastique digitale



[hors sujet]

Enfin ce mot utilisé dans sa vraie signification 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/hors sujet]


----------



## tungchao (19 Mars 2004)

Bah, pour les accents, soit tu ne les tapes pas soit tu changes le keyboard layout tout simplement. Word les corrige automatiquement sinon ... On ne s'en sert pas tant que ça finalement. 

T'as vu sur tout mon post, un seul accent


----------



## MrStone (19 Mars 2004)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

> Bah, pour les accents, soit tu ne les tapes pas soit tu changes le keyboard layout tout simplement. Word les corrige automatiquement sinon ... On ne s'en sert pas tant que ça finalement.
> 
> T'as vu sur tout mon post, un seul accent



On s'en sert pas tant que ça finalement ?
[mode farouche défenseur de la langue française ON]
Ben et la spécificité de la langue française alors ??? C'est à cause de gens comme toi qu'on se retrouve avec des jeux non-localisés et des tripotées de textes insipides sans accents !!! [mode farouche défenseur de la langue française OFF]

Ne pas les taper -&gt; je ne pourrais m'y résoudre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La correction auto de Word -&gt; aux chiottes ! 
Le changement de layout du keyboard -&gt; mouaif... on peut améliorer la proposition : coller des gommettes sur les touches


----------



## Cricri (19 Mars 2004)

On peut acheter un clavier et le changer ? Ca coûte quoi ?


----------



## tungchao (19 Mars 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> On s'en sert pas tant que ça finalement ?
> [mode farouche défenseur de la langue française ON]
> Ben et la spécificité de la langue française alors ??? C'est à cause de gens comme toi qu'on se retrouve avec des jeux non-localisés et des tripotées de textes insipides sans accents !!! [mode farouche défenseur de la langue française OFF]
> 
> ...



Bah, si tu veux acheter au US, il faut faire quelques concessions non ? Avec les sous que tu économises en achetant là bas, tu peux te payer 2 clavier azerty si tu veux plus un iPod, un iSight, une carte Airport etc ... 

Mais changer le layout c'est pas non plus la mer à boire sur tout qu'il a des raccourcis clavier comme pomme+space et le panneau des caractères olé-olé

Moi, je ne tapes pas les accents avec mon mac, nah


----------



## Macludo (23 Mars 2004)

goumie a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est eBay, n'achète pas !



J'achète et je vends bcp sur eBay (bien différent d'eBay France) et n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème... Il y a cependant quelques règles à suivre: N'acheter qu'aux membres présentant un nombre d'évaluation positives important (souvent entre 1000 et 20000 évaluations...), ne payer que par Paypal (JAMAIS Wester Union et JAMAIS cash), et bien se renseigner sur les conditions de vente (frais d'envoi, assurance, etc...).

En cas de moindre doute, ne pas miser! C'est aussi simple que ça!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Mars 2004)

Attention encore, car les arnaqueurs ont piratés des comptes avec des centaines de très bonnes évaluations.

J'ai failli me faire avoir une fois et c'est le préposé de La Poste (par tél) qui m'a dit de m'abstenir en cas de Western Union. C'est connu à La Poste...


----------



## Aurélien (27 Juin 2004)

Je part en Août à New york et je comptais en profiter pour m'acheter un pbk 12" vu qu'il me reviendrait avec la conversion à 1315 ¤. Cependant je voulais savoir si je ne devrait pas m'affranchir aux douanes de taxes particulières qui risquerait de le faire revenir à un prix moins intéressant. Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Reste le clavier US auquel je ne peux et ne veux pas m'habituer (j'aime trop les accents). Ma deuxième question est donc: combien coûte un clavier AZERTY pour pwbk et où peut-on les trouver.

PS: notez ici la présence de dix accents


----------



## TeuBeu2 (27 Juin 2004)

Pour la douane, tu devra te séparer de la boite de ton pb, tu achète une sacoche, tu le range dedans, la facture tu la cache sur toi et tu dis que tu es venus avec si ils te posent des question ;-) Tant qu'ils n'ont pas de facture, il ne peuvent rien faire :-D


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2004)

ça dépend du clavier, ça passe pas inaperçu en france un clavier QWERTY


----------



## Ptit-beignet (27 Juin 2004)

Et le problème du format de prises ?
Quelqu'un y pense ?
Je pars aux USA cet été, et pour mon ibook il faudrait que j'achète un adaptateur.
Le transfo pour la batterie fait du 100-240 Volts donc c ok pas besoin de transfo mais par
contre il faut bien un adaptateur.
Vu comme sont faits les transfo des batteries pour les protables, on doit pouvoir adapter une
prise format américain, mais je sais pas ou le trouver ....

A+
Vincent


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2004)

et un kit de voyage un !


----------



## woulf (27 Juin 2004)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Et le problème du format de prises ?
> Quelqu'un y pense ?
> Je pars aux USA cet été, et pour mon ibook il faudrait que j'achète un adaptateur.
> Le transfo pour la batterie fait du 100-240 Volts donc c ok pas besoin de transfo mais par
> ...



Dans n'importe quel magasin d'électricité.


----------



## Aurélien (29 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend du clavier, ça passe pas inaperçu en france un clavier QWERTY


oui c'est aussi à ça que je pensais, mais je ne me rends pas trop compte de leur capacité à chercher la pt'ite bête. En tout cas vu l'économie c'est tentant, quoique encore faut-il savoir combien me couterai un clavier AZERTY.
Pour l' adaptateur prise US c'est pas trop compliqué.


----------



## wagonr (29 Juin 2004)

il semblerait qu'un clavier azerty coute dans les 60-80e.


----------



## Aurélien (30 Juin 2004)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> il semblerait qu'un clavier azerty coute dans les 60-80e.


ah ah... là ça devient intéressant. Par contre tu en est sûr ? tu tiens l'info de quelle source ? Non que je ne te fasse pas confiance


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2004)

le clavier oui, mais reste le main d'oeuvre


----------



## 2-fre (7 Juillet 2004)

Attention le materiel acheté aux USA est garantie aux USA, pas en France


----------



## woulf (7 Juillet 2004)

2-fre a dit:
			
		

> Attention le materiel acheté aux USA est garantie aux USA, pas en France



La garantie n'est plus internationale sur les portables ??? je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## Onra (7 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> La garantie n'est plus internationale sur les portables ??? je ne suis pas sûr.


Ca n'a pas changé, mais pour les machines de bureau la garantie n'est pas valable effectivement.


----------



## matthd (16 Juillet 2004)

Etudiant en Import / Export et 
Possédant un Dell Inspiron 5150
J'envisage, l'achat d'un powermac G4 15'
Et peut-être aux usa, je suis tombé par hasard sur ce forum cherchant de infos à propos
de ce fameux clavier Qwerty.

Parmi vous quelqu'un a dit qu'il fallait faire comme si on l&#8217;avait acheté là bas et jeter toutes les factures.

Alors 1/ si cette personnes fait ça, il peut être prit par la douanes (US ou française)
Les français étant d'autant plus sensibles aux claviers Qwerty :mouais: 
Les Ricains étant quand à eux plus sensibles aux français tout simplement.

Comme la valeur de sont biens excède 176$, il se verra même vérifier le N° de série de sont Ordi, et Apple US confirmera l&#8217;achat. Il devra alors payer une somme assez astronomique, et pourra encourir des poursuites pour passe de marchandises non déclarer (et coucou les barreaux), (c'est arrivé à plusieurs personnes déjà, le matos étant le plus souvent attrapé étant les Ordi/phone portables et les APN)

Ensuite question achat et passage déclarer, et légal, alors.
Dans son achat il devra payer la taxe US de l&#8217;Etat ou il habite (figurant sur la facture).
qui sera remboursable à la déclaration aux douanes.
Par contre l'ordi sera alors soumis à notre taxe nationale soit 19.6% (Ollé)  

On n'y gagne en faite qu'à la conversion Euros/Dollar, vu les tarifs

Ensuite reste à savoir (j'ai fait le calcul avec apple.com et .fr, pour un powerbook 15' 80G 1Go ram Ati 128 à 3383¤ en France),en plus pour changer nos euros on perd aussi environs 90¤ en change avec la banque pour une telle somme) ce qui reviens à une différence total de 210¤

Alors pour 210¤ de différence : clavier US, et embrouille garantie avec le SA d'Apple, car on a une bécane US.

Est ce que ça vaux vraiment le coût, je dis OUI si on décide d'épouser une américaine
(et par conséquent rester aux states)
Sinon, vive les accents et je vais donc le prendre sur un site français d'apple.

Voila les cocos


----------



## matthd (16 Juillet 2004)

Fait tourner la boule à facette merci


----------

